# Apparent Dead Battery



## MSUDawgFan (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a well-running 2001 Nissan Altima. This morning it cranked as it has for the last 4 years and took it to have the windshield replaced. When I picked it up, the starter wouldn't turn over. I jumped it, but it would only crank after 5 minutes of charging between the two cars. After having it run for about an hour, and turning it off, the starter, again, wouldn't turn over. I did notice, for the first time, that the service engine light was on for the duration of the hour. The Altima Manual says this light means to take it to an authorized dealer for diagnosis.

The battery terminals are tight. The car runs once cranked so I think the alternator is working....maybe you don't need an alternator to run the car? Would the Service Engine Light be an indicator that the batter was dead? The battery is stock (4 years old). I've bought another battery, but don't want to drain it if its something else. The windshield repair guy says he doesn't have to open the hood to do anything...just ironic that it happend during his watch.

Any ideas would be helpful?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

hmmm
Batteries and altenators are fun things to diagnose. Normal Factory batteries last anywhere from 4-7 years (7 years is rare). If you toss the new battery on and it gets drained its not a really big deal. You can charge it back up with a charger or ask someone else to do it. As long as you don't do this repeatedly you won't damage the battery. If I were you I'd remove the factory battery and bring it down to a parts store and they can tell you if its good or bad (If they charge for that service don't go there you can get it for free from most places if no where else Advance Auto Parts will). If the battery comes up good check your cables not just your connections. Specifially the ground connection. You need a solid ground connection for the battery to work properly. Loosen up the terminals and clean the inside and the posts on the battery for a better connection. I agree with you that most new cars won't run if the altenator is blown because they require more juice than the battery alone can put out. If you aren't satisfied with this method. Swing by an Autozone they do a free diagnositics test on OBDII vechiles and they'll be able to tell you exactly whats wrong. Though I believe that just changing out the battery will solve your problems. I wish you the best of luck with it. :fluffy:


----------

